# My 540 just turned 540



## crete (May 16, 2003)

So I'm driving to work this morning in my still new 540 and without realizing I glanced down at the odometer and it was exactly on 540 miles.
 
Being that I live only 9 miles from work, at that moment I wish I had a longer commute each day. It is such a pleasure driving this car and I'm still learning its driving characteristics. Over the next few months I'm going to be looking at what mods/upgrades to consider adding, but even with the car as it is, its loads of fun.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Nice to see someone else on the board pays attention to this stuff. It helps me prove to the wife I'm not all that weird.:eeps: 

I just turned 30k and I've driven it for 2.5 years. It's still a blast to drive.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Sure... we might be a little off center with how we look at things, but look at all the fun we're having. There's something about this car that makes me glad to be behind the wheel. 

I think that's what makes it so enjoyable, trying to figure out what that something is.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Beats than turning 54000  

Enjoy the ride!


----------

